# Autumn and Winter



## Samantha1987 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd show some pics of two of the cats we have..
this is Autumn and Winter! they are so unusual but gorgeous!

Winter:



Autumn:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Wow

No disrespect but i was trying to see whether them pics had been fixed as the markings and colours are out of this world.

WHere are the cats from.

Lovely cats


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

They are georgeous & as you said so unusual but that makes them unique!


----------



## Samantha1987 (Jun 15, 2009)

No the pics havent been added - thats the way they are!

Wee Winter has got a beard lol bit hard to notice in the pic though.. 
and Autumn has white whiskers on one side and black on the other - paws are also opposite colours..

got them 'free to a good home' from a pet shop in Northern Ireland last summer - they are around a year old now!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are lovely, I have seen them before somewhere!!


----------



## mournemaid (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness, i didn`t know that my daughter was a member of this forum and had shown you all my Winter and her Autumn. I really love these 2 as thet are sooo unusual and couldn`t resist bringing them home when i saw them free to a good home. My favourite are ginger tabbies and that is what my other 4 cats are but when i saw the ginger in these i just had to have them. Thanks for the nice comments about them and Alansw8 they are definitly not photo shopped or fixxed in any way...what you see is what you get.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

GOrgeous - more beautiful torties - today is my lucky day!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very striking kits


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are beautiful i love there markings xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they have stunning markings, very very pretty, love their names to,


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cats.....lovely pics.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

They are amazing!! love themxx


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Very beautiful kitties and their markings are unique.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

thay have the most amazing colours ive ever seen in cats


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAwwwww i love them both and their names  Winter looks like she's been cut down the middle soooooooooooooo striking :001_wub: xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Very beautiful. I love black tortie's.
Funnily enough someone round my way has just lost a kitten with almost identical markings. I thought the split face colouring was unique too!!


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

absolutely ama.zing  so lovely & unique


----------



## mournemaid (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words. It was hard getting names for them although now we realise that they would have been better named the other way around but my daughter liked the name Autumn and Autumn was the darker of the two. I personally think Winter has more autumn colours in her than Autumn.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Love their very unusual colouring & the fact that the colouring on their faces makes them look symmetrical! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

O.O I LOVE their markings! I just love kitties with those markings, there was one at petsmart awhile back that i just wanted to steal and run home with.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Real marble cake  Cute


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I love the way Tortoiseshells have the half-and-half faces sometimes! 
Very much like these rabbits, I used to breed these years ago:
























and no, they aren't Photoshopped either!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> I love the way Tortoiseshells have the half-and-half faces sometimes!
> Very much like these rabbits, I used to breed these years ago:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow brill pictures so cute!


----------

